# Thinking about Guadalajara, safe?



## capz

I'm thinking of traveling to Guadalajara this summer and would like to
retire there. Is it safe now for a lone white American male to travel around the
city? 

Tell me your stories as I think the media tends to hype all
the violence.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The hype must be even worse than we think; or else folks scare very easily. Of course it is safe; probably safer than the nearest large city to where you presently live. That said, watch out for city buses when crossing the streets.


----------



## capz

Thanks for the reply. Probably for me it's a combination of the hype and the
feeling of not being in total control in a foreign country. I also do not
speak the language or at least not to the level I'd feel comfortable. 

So with the state department warnings and stories about kidnappings, etc
in mind can assume that violence is fairly minimal in the city?

Anything other than the buses I should be aware of? Travel after dark?
Certain area's of the city? Thanks!


----------



## ReefHound

capz said:


> Thanks for the reply. Probably for me it's a combination of the hype and the
> feeling of not being in total control in a foreign country. I also do not
> speak the language or at least not to the level I'd feel comfortable.


Feeling in control - I think that's what it is really all about. Except that being in total control where you are now is mostly an illusion. You won't have that feeling of control in Mexico and Mexico isn't much on creating the illusion that you do.


----------



## capz

ReefHound said:


> Feeling in control - I think that's what it is really all about. Except that being in total control where you are now is mostly an illusion. You won't have that feeling of control in Mexico and Mexico isn't much on creating the illusion that you do.


No doubt you are correct.

This is the type of hype we are seeing a lot of: opps, can't post a link yet. It's
a story about the gunmen incident at Guadalajara hotel a couple of days ago. I'll 
post it when I can.


----------



## capz

capz said:


> No doubt you are correct.
> 
> This is the type of hype we are seeing a lot of: opps, can't post a link yet. It's
> a story about the gunmen incident at Guadalajara hotel a couple of days ago. I'll
> post it when I can.


Any pilots that keep there own aircraft in or around Guadalajara?


----------



## capz

There was a recent post by a Chali Chan on the thread "Insecurity Issues" and
he makes it sound less than safe with kidnappings, crime and people leaving.

Can anyone rebut this?

I don't want to stir things up, just trying to understand the situation.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Here's an example, regarding the story you alluded to:
1. There was a robbery next door to the Hampton Inn/Chili's Restaurant, near Guadalajara's airport.
2. Police chased the perpetrators, who ran through the hotel. People were frightened. 
3. American Airlines panicked and pulled out its crew, canceling overnight layovers. 
So, you can forget the hyped up 'cut and paste', thereby avoiding a rule infraction.


----------



## capz

RVGRINGO said:


> Here's an example, regarding the story you alluded to:
> 1. There was a robbery next door to the Hampton Inn/Chili's Restaurant, near Guadalajara's airport.
> 2. Police chased the perpetrators, who ran through the hotel. People were frightened.
> 3. American Airlines panicked and pulled out its crew, canceling overnight layovers.
> So, you can forget the hyped up 'cut and paste', thereby avoiding a rule infraction.


I'm not sure what you are talking about regarding a rule infraction??


----------



## RVGRINGO

We frown upon 'cut and paste' news articles that can be read elsewhere. There are folks with 'agendas', who seem to want to gather up all the bad news they can find and post it; sometimes weeks after the fact.


----------



## Grizzy

I recently moved to Ajijic and drive to Guad every week or two, often alone. Single female, and don't ever feel afraid even when I get lost in the traffic which is often. 
I had to laugh at the American Airlines story about not over nighting the crew in Guad and dead heading them back to Dallas. For me, I would chose Guad over Dallas for feeling safe any day LOL.


----------



## capz

RVGRINGO said:


> We frown upon 'cut and paste' news articles that can be read elsewhere. There are folks with 'agendas', who seem to want to gather up all the bad news they can find and post it; sometimes weeks after the fact.


Ahh... ok I see. For future reference, would a link to an article OK?


----------



## capz

Grizzy said:


> I recently moved to Ajijic and drive to Guad every week or two, often alone. Single female, and don't ever feel afraid even when I get lost in the traffic which is often.
> I had to laugh at the American Airlines story about not over nighting the crew in Guad and dead heading them back to Dallas. For me, I would chose Guad over Dallas for feeling safe any day LOL.


Wow... good to know. There are certain parts of Dallas that I would stay clear
of and I assume that is true of Guad as well. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Guadalajara is about three times larger than Dallas, yet you will feel much safer in Guadalajara.


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> Guadalajara is about three times larger than Dallas, yet you will feel much safer in Guadalajara.


agreed with that as well. I have spend time in both Guad and Dallas and I would have preferred to have stayed in Guad. my 2 cents


----------

